# Diskiographing with Conky?



## skybsd (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi,
  Was wondering if anyone is successfully graphing disk I/O using conky, that they can share their configs, please?

I've seen lots of examples on the Web, but they're all pretty much linux-specific, and only result in text ${diskiograph} displaying whenever I start conky.

Here's my latest unsuccessful config for graphing disk I/O:


```
${voffset -5}${color green}Root: $color${fs_free /}${color #888888}${font :size=7}free$font${alignr}${color red}${diskio /dev/ad4s2a}$color$voffset
${color #333333}${fs_bar 11,208 /}$color${offset -205}${font :size=7}${fs_used /}$font$offset
${alignr}${voffset -12}${diskiograph read normal /dev/ad4s2a 11,155 333333 ff0000}$voffset
${alignc}${color purple}${offset 20}${execi 60 hddtemp /dev/ad4s2a | cut -c32-36;}$offset$color
${color green}Home: $color${fs_free /home}${color #888888}${font :size=7}free$font${alignr}${color red}${diskio /dev/ad4s2e}$color
${color #333333}${fs_bar 11,208 /home}$color${offset -205}${font :size=7}${fs_used /home}$font$offset
${alignr}${voffset -12}${diskiograph read normal /dev/ad4s2e 11,155 333333 ff0000}$voffset

${color green}/usr: $color${fs_free /usr}${color #888888}${font :size=7}free$font${alignr}${color red}${diskio /dev/ad4s2f}$color
${color #333333}${fs_bar 11,208 /usr}$color${offset -205}${font :size=7}${fs_used /usr}$font$offset
${alignr}${voffset -12}${diskiograph read normal /dev/ad4s2f 11,155 333333 ff0000}$voffset
```

Any pointers or advice is appreciated.

Thanks.

Regards,

skybsd


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 28, 2010)

1. post in the right forum
2. use proper formatting
3. do not double-post


----------



## aragon (Mar 28, 2010)

Last time I tried conky the diskio stuff hadn't been ported to FreeBSD.  If you can't port it yourself, I recommend sysutils/gkrellm.


----------



## skybsd (Mar 28, 2010)

Hello Aragon,



			
				aragon said:
			
		

> Last time I tried conky the diskio stuff hadn't been ported to FreeBSD.  If you can't port it yourself, I recommend sysutils/gkrellm.



Good to hear from you..,

Ahh., if that's the case, then that's fair enough., I'll looks consider looking elsewhere..,

Thanks for the response.

Regards,

skybsd


----------

